# Small button



## Shark (Jan 20, 2021)

This is my most recent button. I hope to get a better picture out side tomorrow. It came from gold filled run in poor-mans nitric (made in situ). Refined using poor-mans AR, twice. Dropped both times using SMB. 








I can not believe these scales have lasted 10 years and only cost $5 back then.


----------



## Martijn (Jan 27, 2021)

Nice button with a beautiful big crystal pattern in the dimple. Love to see gold from forum members. :G 
Hard to stop looking at it and put it away, or not? :wink:


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 27, 2021)

Well... It's not quite as nice as the button in his avatar, but a great example of what one can achieve using the "poor man's" workarounds!. 8) 

Shark, thanks for sharing that.

Dave


----------



## Shark (Jan 28, 2021)

I didn't get a better picture, but it did XRF to .9999. In this picture it seems a bit dull, but it really wasn't. As for using work around processes, it seems that good filtering is the biggest key. But filtering is a very important step no matter which way you process gold. Now maybe some others can show us theirs.


----------



## Liquidau (Jan 17, 2022)

Just saw this thread and thought I’d show off a bit….even though these came from fingers (low hanging fruit), still a thrill every time it drops, gets washed, dried, and smelted. 
Has anyone got any tips on how to get even more dimpling on the underside? I call them “Moonrocks” and jewellers (and their female customers) LOVE them as necklace pendants….!
Also showing a 10g Palladium nugget that came out of 8 catalytic converters (boy was that a bitch to learn and extract!)


----------



## orvi (Jan 17, 2022)

Nice ones  
Palladium is sometimes hard to melt to appear nice and shiny, but it does have a lot with purity of metal I suppose. Good work


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 17, 2022)

Liquidau said:


> Just saw this thread and thought I’d show off a bit….even though these came from fingers (low hanging fruit), still a thrill every time it drops, gets washed, dried, and smelted.


I believe you mean melted. Smelting is a process where you use heat and various flux components to cause chemical changes in the molten metals, like causing base metals to oxidize and end up in the slag. Melting is simply using heat to cause solid metal to become molten.

Dave


----------



## Yggdrasil (Jan 17, 2022)

FrugalRefiner said:


> I believe you mean melted. Smelting is a process where you use heat and various flux components to cause chemical changes in the molten metals, like causing base metals to oxidize and end up in the slag. Melting is simply using heat to cause solid metal to become molten.
> 
> Dave


An interesting language information:
In the Nordic region smelting means meIting. What it is in other languages I don't know.
So it may be a language thing.

Just another useless piece of information
Per-Ove


----------



## orvi (Jan 17, 2022)

In higher end tech-scientific communication, it is good to know how to name things correctly. I also struggle a lot sometimes to squeeze something meaningful from my mind, when answering here for example  Nothing terribly important, but good to have settled and refined when talking basically lower or higher end science here 
And sometimes I have hard time to understand some words. This could lead to confusion for somebody with even bigger language barrier than I have.
Languages are strange many times in many ways  


Yggdrasil said:


> An interesting language information:
> In the Nordic region smelting means meIting. What it is in other languages I don't know.
> So it may be a language thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## cosmetal (Jan 17, 2022)

orvi said:


> In higher end tech-scientific communication, it is good to know how to name things correctly. I also struggle a lot sometimes to squeeze something meaningful from my mind, when answering here for example  Nothing terribly important, but good to have settled and refined when talking basically lower or higher end science here
> And sometimes I have hard time to understand some words. This could lead to confusion for somebody with even bigger language barrier than I have.
> Languages are strange many times in many ways



_*"In higher end tech-scientific communication, it is good to know how to name things correctly."*_

Correct terminology is extremely Important. Not just in technology and scientific endeavors, but, also in the trades. In patent law, it is described as the "language of the art" which is used when referencing the patent's application art and also when describing the "principals and practices" currently used by the discipline's practitioners.

James


----------



## Yggdrasil (Jan 17, 2022)

cosmetal said:


> _*"In higher end tech-scientific communication, it is good to know how to name things correctly."*_
> 
> Correct terminology is extremely Important. Not just in technology and scientific endeavors, but, also in the trades. In patent law, it is described as the "language of the art" which is used when referencing the patent's application art and also when describing the "principals and practices" currently used by the discipline's practitioners.
> 
> James


That is of course true.
I merely pointed to a possible reason to why this so often is misunderstood or misstated.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 17, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> An interesting language information:
> In the Nordic region smelting means meIting. What it is in other languages I don't know.
> So it may be a language thing.
> 
> ...


It's not a useless piece of information at all. When I first joined the forum, my years in the jewelry business taught me that carat was used as a weight of gemstones like diamonds, while karat was used to denote the purity of a gold alloy. Then I learned that in some countries, carat was used in the same way as karat.

So you have taught me that in some places, smelting is the correct terms for melting a metal. Thank you for sharing that.

Dave


----------



## Yggdrasil (Jan 17, 2022)

FrugalRefiner said:


> It's not a useless piece of information at all. When I first joined the forum, my years in the jewelry business taught me that carat was used as a weight of gemstones like diamonds, while karat was used to denote the purity of a gold alloy. Then I learned that in some countries, carat was used in the same way as karat.
> 
> So you have taught me that in some places, smelting is the correct terms for melting a metal. Thank you for sharing that.
> 
> Dave


A lack of precision on my side. Useless with respect to refining.

In life there is no such thing as useless information, as long as it is correct. But today the influx of information is so high one has to filter it quite substantially.


----------



## orvi (Jan 18, 2022)

We had as a country a quite long mining history, and the word "mine" is called "bana/banya". But in middleage and more ancient times, the term "bana/banya" also included prospecting, digging place, regular mine, shaft and also placer, smelting house or assayers office   to this date, numerous places are locally called "bana" and nobody knows exactly why - there are no workings, no gold, no ore, anything...
Old mining folks were strange here


----------



## GoIdman (Jan 18, 2022)

orvi said:


> We had as a country a quite long mining history, and the word "mine" is called "bana/banya". But in middleage and more ancient times, the term "bana/banya" also included prospecting, digging place, regular mine, shaft and also placer, smelting house or assayers office   to this date, numerous places are locally called "bana" and nobody knows exactly why - there are no workings, no gold, no ore, anything...
> Old mining folks were strange here



"bánya" is used in hungarian language too, and it also means mine.


----------

